

Show HN: Is It Old? Simple link-age checker - gori
http://www.isitold.com
Weekend project, simple thing that uses tweetmeme's API to check link age. So check here before you post stuff on Hacker News!
======
dholowiski
That is really really cool. I tried it on many of the links on
<http://news.ycombinator.com/newest> and they're almost all old. HN should
integrate this into the submission process.

------
afdssfda
DEAD?
[http://www.isitold.com/results?url=http%3A%2F%2Fgoogle.com%2...](http://www.isitold.com/results?url=http%3A%2F%2Fgoogle.com%2F)

~~~
gori
ABORT.

